# Sven Nys is going to ride a what??



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Het Niewsblaad is reporting that Nys signed with Trek for 2014.
Did April 1st make a 2nd appearance???


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

He will likely ride the Crockett 9 canti: Crockett 9 - Trek Bicycle or the Crockett 7 disc ( Crockett 7 - Trek Bicycle )



the mayor said:


> Het Niewsblaad is reporting that Nys signed with Trek for 2014.
> Did April 1st make a 2nd appearance???


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

wow. but that means he'll be on his super prestige until the end of the year?

sven on a trek. crazy.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Google translation:

Sources declare the fact that Nys no longer on Colnago-bicycles would drive, next year but opt ​​for the American Trek. Sven denies this.

"I drive at least until December 31 with bikes of our Italian manufacturer, then there are a few options open. I can not deny that there talked is, but there is still nothing official, there is nothing signed. ' 


You'd think Nys must ride on the bikes of the team, but here he creates some clarification. "The team as it is now is split after the New Year."


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I doubt it would make much difference (in results) which modern CX frame they built up for Nys.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Erik_A said:


> I doubt it would make much difference (in results) which modern CX frame they built up for Nys.


True and if he does ride a Trek it most certainly will be aTrek that is almost a rebadged Colnago in the geo dept. As it stands now Sven and the other elites on his team ride Colnago while the U23s and Juniors are on Scott. I just can't imagine him on another brand...
What's next? Sven riding SRAM and Challenge? 

Oh the humanity....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry, but this would be a disgrace for the sport.. The guys whole career has been spent on Colnagos and he's gonna go to Trek? That's almost laughable.. I though he was going to retire after this season anyway?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Likely lots of money offered and he'd probably end up racing in the US a bit before he retires.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Come on - Jens Voight rides a Trek - what's so sacred about the brand on the frame?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> Sorry, but this would be a disgrace for the sport.. The guys whole career has been spent on Colnagos and he's gonna go to Trek? That's almost laughable.. I though he was going to retire after this season anyway?


Disgrace? thats a bit strong really, after all its not like he raced Colnago for love it was always for money.

He said he was doing at least two more years.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Disgrace? Not really. Sven races to win and the money follows the results. You need to trust your equipment and Sven trusts Ernesto to make frames that he can win races on. I'd bet the money he gets for riding a Nag is small in comparison to his other endorsments.


Edit: The entire team is on Colnago. Years ago IIRC there was a Scott sponsorship for the younger riders....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Mosovich said:


> Sorry, but this would be a disgrace for the sport..


Cyclocross is a tiny sport. Companies like Trek, Cannondale, Giant and Specialized taking part internationally is a good thing. For one of them to hire a guy like Nys or Albert shows that they're committed to seeing it grow. How can that be bad?

Seems to go pretty well for Katie Compton...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sven nys on a trek? 
well i never.. 

good day, sir!
i said 'good day!'

seriously, are people that crazy about a manufacturer? think of it like beckham coming over to the state and playing mls.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> Cyclocross is a tiny sport.


Cyclocross may not quite be as mainstream here in the US, but it is huge in Northern Europe. 



> For one of them to hire a guy like Nys or Albert shows that they're committed to seeing it grow.


Trek is not 'hiring' Nys, simply implies that the team will be riding bikes from a different sponsor on January 1, 2014.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Cyclocross may not quite be as mainstream here in the US, but it is huge in Northern Europe.


Ahhh, no , it isn't.
It is "slightly known about" sport in a small country called Belgium.
Not so much any where else.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Erik_A said:


> Come on - Jens Voight rides a Trek - what's so sacred about the brand on the frame?


When was the last time Jens Voigt won a race?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Who knows - he is over 40 after-all.

Pro Bike Gallery: Jens Voigt's custom, tribute Trek Madone 7 - VeloNews.com



foto said:


> When was the last time Jens Voigt won a race?


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

This is sorta like Joe Montana, great QB for the KC Chiefs, or Jerry Rice the famous Raider receiver. Age sometimes makes for strange bedfellows,
and money talks.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

foto said:


> When was the last time Jens Voigt won a race?


Earlier this year. I actually don't really care for Jens but don't try and make out like he is not a successful pro.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Earlier this year. I actually don't really care for Jens but don't try and make out like he is not a successful pro.


I was just asking. I don't get why so many people sweat his jock, but for sure he is successful. However, he doesn't exactly compare to a champion like Nys, now does he?


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

ZoomBoy said:


> True and if he does ride a Trek it most certainly will be aTrek that is almost a rebadged Colnago in the geo dept. As it stands now Sven and the other elites on his team ride Colnago while the U23s and Juniors are on Scott. I just can't imagine him on another brand...
> What's next? Sven riding SRAM and Challenge?
> 
> Oh the humanity....


Well, if it is a new geometry... at least it will be offered to the public... If this suggestion about Fabian's bike is correct per UCI rules

Trek Race Shop To Offer Domane Pro Fit And Other Pro Team Bike Gear To Consumers - BikeRadar


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Word might be true! 
Sven Nys To Say Goodbye to Colnago and Hello to Trek for 2014? : Cyclocross Magazine - CX News, Races, Photos, Videos | Cyclocross Magazine – Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

CapitalCrewBiker said:


> Word might be true!
> Sven Nys To Say Goodbye to Colnago and Hello to Trek for 2014? : Cyclocross Magazine - CX News, Races, Photos, Videos | Cyclocross Magazine – Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


Meh. Just rehashing the article that started this thread.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

foto said:


> I was just asking. I don't get why so many people sweat his jock, but for sure he is successful. However, he doesn't exactly compare to a champion like Nys, now does he?


"Yeah, but a pig has personality, personality goes a long way.."

Jules, Pulp Fiction

Jens is popular for similar reasons as Voeckler. He throws it down the road like a hero even though he doesn't have a "special skill" like a sprinter or climber. He is an eternal underdog that never gives up. It's exciting to watch, even when he loses.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

foto said:


> I was just asking. I don't get why so many people sweat his jock, but for sure he is successful. However, he doesn't exactly compare to a champion like Nys, now does he?


It sounds like you haven't seen these clips:
Jens Voigt of Team CSC Part 1 of 2 - YouTube
Jens Voigt of Team CSC part 2 of 2 - YouTube

Now...I am much less of a fan of his, given how he's handled the various doping scandals over the last couple years. His denials are hard to swallow. But I understand that he has a career, reputation, and family to protect. Nevertheless, I really wish he were more honest, and I'm not a huge fan of his anymore.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

back on topic.

confirmed
Sven Nys Confirms Plans to Ride for Trek in 2014 : Cyclocross Magazine - CX News, Races, Photos, Videos | Cyclocross Magazine ? Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------

